# What finish on Wine Bottle Stoppers?!



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello there,

I've recently started making wine bottle stoppers. I bought a whole bunch of bacote and cocobolo 2"x2"x24" blanks from a local store, and have made about 20 different stoppers in the last couple weeks. I've used polyeurethane on past ones that I made out of walnut and maple....but bacote and cocobolo are really oily so I'm not even attempting to put the poly on them. I have about 20 unfinished stoppers and I'm waiting on some PSI friction polish. Since ordering the friction polish, I've been reading a lot of reviews that say it's not the best thing to use. I turn these stoppers out pretty fast and I'm looking for a finishing method that produces at least a semi-gloss finish that doesn't require me to leave the piece on the lathe to dry for hours at a time. If anyone has any helpful hints, tips, or techniques it would be much appreciated. **sorry for the essay! lol

***oh...and these two woods, sanded just to 600 grit, already produce a pretty high shine, so it doesn't seem like much would be needed to get a gloss finished look. I'm just looking to seal the wood because it'll be getting touched a lot.

Thanks!

-Steve


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

CA will do everything your looking for and then buff it with Micro Mesh to whatever grit gives you the shine your looking for. I go up to 12,000 on my pens for an ultra high glass like shine.


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> CA will do everything your looking for and then buff it with Micro Mesh to whatever grit gives you the shine your looking for. I go up to 12,000 on my pens for an ultra high glass like shine.


Thanks for the input bassblaster. I was really hoping to get a few more opinions, so don't be shy! If you've got a method that I may not have tried or thought about, shoot it my way!

Here's a picture of the first few that I finished with the PSI friction polish that I got in the mail today. I also coated and buffed them with a layer of natural bees wax.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Id agree with bassblaster. CA glue gives a very shiny and durable finish and its pretty easy. I think it looks alot better than any other finish ive seen. I sometimes put oil under the ca to make the grain pop more but this may affect the durability of the finish.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

turpentine [pure gum] first, fresh made shellac, dry, and follow with 4f pumice/rottenstone/and tripoli, if its still not as shiny as you want follow with pink tripli then cirium oxide then tin oxide this will give you a wet look. must be fresh solved shellac not store bought!!!!


----------

